# Expat child integration into Dutch schools



## Molaff (Jan 14, 2015)

Good day people! 

Does anyone have any info on expat child integration into the Dutch school system? 

In Denmark we have international classes where they teach in Danish and English until the child is able to be taught in Danish. Then they move the child into the normal school class.

Thanks!


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't have any experience in the subject myself, but the following site might help: https://www.justlanded.com/english/Netherlands/Education


----------

